
Asynchronous JavaScript in four chapters – promises, foundations, explained - jarodreyes
https://exploringjs.com/impatient-js/ch_async-js.html
======
mosdl
I use async programming for JS interviews - its surprising how many people, no
matter how much experience, fail to understand how javascript execution
happens and totally flop.

------
rauschma
Thanks for the mention!

The chapters:

– Asynchronous programming in JavaScript: [https://exploringjs.com/impatient-
js/ch_async-js.html](https://exploringjs.com/impatient-js/ch_async-js.html)

– Promises for asynchronous programming: [https://exploringjs.com/impatient-
js/ch_promises.html](https://exploringjs.com/impatient-js/ch_promises.html)

– Async functions: [https://exploringjs.com/impatient-js/ch_async-
functions.html](https://exploringjs.com/impatient-js/ch_async-functions.html)

– Asynchronous iteration: [https://exploringjs.com/impatient-js/ch_async-
iteration.html](https://exploringjs.com/impatient-js/ch_async-iteration.html)

